
We could colonize the moon for just $10B – and make it happen by 2022 - cryptoz
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/it-would-cost-only-10-billion-to-live-on-the-moon-2016-03-17
======
nunobrito
The problem is solar radiation when going so far away from the earth shield.
Harms humans in a short span of time, except when filming the Apollo missions.

The veracity of the Apollo missions is matter of debate across the globe.

